# 3D Printers



## Foxbat (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody thinking of getting one?

I am but I'm not entirely sure yet so I've sent away for a book on the subject. I'm not too great with 3D programmes but there seems to be a host of files available for download (both pay and free).

For me, getting one would just be out of curiousity and the fascinating idea of having this kind of manufacturing capability in the home. I guess it's a technology fix that I'm after. There are probably other cheaper bits of tech I could buy but this one is the one that grabs my attention.

Currently the cheapest printer I've seen is about £1200. It's a helluva lot of money so I'm going to have to do some serious thinking about this. Maybe I should wait a while and hope the price drops significantly.


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 15, 2013)

Its my understanding that they are a newer method of manufacturing things. 

I'm interested to see what NASA does with theirs. Someone said they had a call out for people to develop printable food.
They had various nutrition powders that one could use to print with. And were looking for a program that one could program in one's nutritional needs and it would calibrate the printing powders to met that, while still forming delicious food that you would want to eat.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 15, 2013)

hopewrites said:


> Its my understanding that they are a newer method of manufacturing things.
> 
> I'm interested to see what NASA does with theirs. Someone said they had a call out for people to develop printable food.
> They had various nutrition powders that one could use to print with. And were looking for a program that one could program in one's nutritional needs and it would calibrate the printing powders to met that, while still forming delicious food that you would want to eat.


 
Sounds feasible. Getting closer to the replicator. 

I'm thinking of trying to print photographs in relief (if I get one).


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 15, 2013)

oooohhh that'd be awesome! I'd love to see if/when you do.


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 15, 2013)

I would love to get one, but I can't afford it. I'm not sure what I'd print with it, maybe musical instrument style lamps, but all the same it would be cool to get one and start playing with it.
I hear they are getting cheaper and I think that Maplin are now selling them in the UK.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 15, 2013)

I got one a few years ago. The quality isn't all that great, but it is a first generation model. Considered replacing it for a newer one, just haven't got around to it. 

Have designed and printed stuff. Glitch - Thingiverse. I know, imaginative user name


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 15, 2013)

That stuff looks pretty good Glitch

This is the one I'm thinking of getting. 3D Printer based on Makerbot Replicator - Dual Extruder: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Question. Why does it need an SD Card when it connects to your PC via USB?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 15, 2013)

Foxbat said:


> Question. Why does it need an SD Card when it connects to your PC via USB?



The USB link (on the printer side) isn't fast enough for printing. The SD card acts as local storage.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 16, 2013)

I see. Kind of like the buffer memory of an ordinary printer I suppose. Thanks for the info


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 1, 2013)

At NASA

At White House with Robotic Arm

This is my son's friend/mentor, who has, as the article mentions, two 3D printers in his bedroom. The picture at the White House includes the robotic arm that he built using them.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 1, 2013)

Moonbat said:


> I'm not sure what I'd print with it...


Things that Lego hasn't yet got round to making, perhaps?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 15, 2013)

Update. I've been advised by a colleague who knows more than me about them, to hold off for another year at least (so I've gone and bought myself a new camera instead)


----------



## gully_foyle (Aug 16, 2013)

Apart from printing mini-figurines of myself and my family, in a variety of poses, I'm not sure what I'd do with it. Anyone know how I can scan myself so I can print me?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 16, 2013)

I know that some folk have managed to modify the Xbox Kinect (not sure of spelling not having an Xbox) and use it as a scanner to print peoples faces etc.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm intrigued.

What will next year's (being optimistic) models bring? More functionality? Use of more than one material at a time? Cheaper?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm '_told_' that eventually the types used by industry will become more mass market. These are printers utilising laser and powder rather than spools of plastic and heated nozzle/extruder. The fact that a laser is involved would probably mean much more precision in manufacturing of items. These models will likely be more expensive than the current crop but the current crop will probably drop significantly in price (so I'm_ told)._


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ed9428 (Aug 18, 2013)

I own a printrbot+. But being a uni student on a budget I have barely used it as the filament can be expensive. I am in Australia. Waiting for filament extruder prices to go down so I can then make my own. Hopefully even recycle my own plastic.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2013)

ed9428 said:


> I own a printrbot+. But being a uni student on a budget I have barely used it as the filament can be expensive. I am in Australia. Waiting for filament extruder prices to go down so I can then make my own. Hopefully even recycle my own plastic.


 
Hi ed. Have you seen this?
http://www.forumforthefuture.org/greenfutures/articles/filabot-recycles-plastics-3d-printer-filament

Pity about the price


----------



## ed9428 (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxbat said:


> Hi ed. Have you seen this?
> http://www.forumforthefuture.org/greenfutures/articles/filabot-recycles-plastics-3d-printer-filament
> 
> Pity about the price


 
Hi Fox.
Yes that's the sort. I was actually on a waiting list for one of these for a while. Recieved an email the other week, but yes too expensive at the moment.
Wait for price drop which will happen when a few more hit the market.


----------



## Harpo (Aug 1, 2022)

The technology is improving








						New 3D printing process is faster and more precise than conventional methods
					

Rutgers engineers have created a way to 3D print large and complex parts at a fraction of the cost of current methods.




					techxplore.com


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 2, 2022)

What I’ve found fascinating in recent years is the way the printing technique has been used to build things like a house.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 2, 2022)

We've had one for a few years - the wife built it. Pretty sure it didn't cost anywhere near £1000 but I think she picked up secondhand parts and she then used the printer to make the case.

Its made all sorts from a Venus de Milo ornament, to brackets for shelves and handles for the kitchen. It also made a Pokemon game. Apparently it wasn't big enough to do the guttering lol.

I'm sure ours is quite old fashioned as it must be about five years old at least.


----------

